# skills assessment by ACWA



## kazım (Aug 4, 2021)

hello ı want to ask two questions:
1- I am a sociology graduate. I would like to apply for the welfare worker category. Is sociology considered a relevant field? Has anyone graduated in sociology and managed to get a successful skill assessment as a welfare worker? I have 4 years of work experience in this field. However, I am very afraid of getting a bad outcome because I have studied sociology.
2- ACWA requires you to pass an English test for professional equivalency. I feel much more comfortable at home, I am considering taking the TOEFL Home Edition exam at home to get a positive professional recognition. They wrote on their site that they accept TOEFL ibt. It does not write anything positive or negative about the TOEFL home edition exam. They don't answer phones or emails. TOEFL home edition is also known as a TOEFL ibt exam. ACWA never used the phrase that we only accept exams taken at the test center. In this case, I think they will accept the TOEFL home edition exam result, what do you think?


----------



## kazım (Aug 4, 2021)

Kettymoore said:


> yes they would accept it. I failed mine 2 times


You mean toefl ibt home edition? How did you find out they accepted this exam?


----------

